# Daily Chat-August 12, 2015



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

Lol is it okay if I start a daily chat? @[email protected] 

Anyways,woah..woah..woah...it's like the forum's getting more pumped up which is nice  also loving the good changes for the forum from @Cricket VS yey!

Well..another day..another unordinary day..still trying to get a hold of things..got another bad news but yah..just holding on..^^..just staying at home for now to build myself back again..I guess more comic book reading and gaming for me..and ofcourse I won't forget some chores to do... 

Have a blessed wednesday everyone! :wave:


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

It is another stunningly beautiful day here in Texas. eintre:

Y'all have such an amazing community here so I hope you won't mind me hanging around as a member too, not just for work.

I will be sorting through the smilies and removing anything that may be offensive so don't be afraid to holler at me if I miss something.


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

Yah I saw some offensive smileys there @[email protected] and yes agree in sorting them out for easy find ^w^


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes Cricket. We are stoked to have you here! Loving the changes. 

Today is a rough day..personal issues..won't bore you with details. 

Wasn't able to get any drawing done at all. boo. 

Hope you are all having a fantastic day!

Where's David?


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi peopleee!

I hope you get better people, don't forget that the sun will always rise, no matter what ^^

Cricket, I love what you are doing, keep like that, it's art! Web-Desing-Art! >.<


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

:jump:I made cheesecake...yaaaayyyy my 4 yr old already ate half.Unfortunately am on diet yaaaayyy:brocoli::brocoli::brocoli:


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

Cricket VS said:


> It is another stunningly beautiful day here in Texas. eintre:
> 
> Y'all have such an amazing community here so I hope you won't mind me hanging around as a member too, not just for work.
> 
> I will be sorting through the smilies and removing anything that may be offensive so don't be afraid to holler at me if I miss something.


 Wait...you work here?
http://www.artistforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

Asancta said:


> Wait...you work here?
> http://www.artistforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


I'm an admin. Is that okay? :sad:


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

Still sorting through the smilies. :vs_wave:


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

I want the other half!!!



Cricket... where do you come from? I mean... have you been user here? Someone called you? 
I'm just being curious :biggrin:


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

FanKi said:


> I want the other half!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like curious! :biggrin:

I work for VerticalScope, the owners of the forum. 

One of best parts of my job is that they give me the freedom to kind of adopt sites that I think could use a little bit of TLC. 

I saw this site and fell in love with it immediately. 

This community has great members and obviously an amazing moderator team already in place so I figured it would be a great place for me.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

So you are getting paid for the management of this website? (Maybe management is not the correct word, but I guess you get the idea)


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

I am truly blessed to have a job that I absolutely love.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Yeeep, sure it's a wonderful job >.< 

I guess you've done an informatic carreer or something like that, haven't you??
And you do some other things for them, or not?

Sorry I ask too many things, it's just I'm interested in all this stuff (you know, programming, Pc's, etc.  ) and I find this a bit weird but cool >.<
It's ok if you don't want to answer them, you don't have to =)


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

Yup, my work is continually evolving with the company.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

:glasses: Interesting :glasses:
:vs_smirk:

By the way, this smiles are so funny xD


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

My day off, just relaxing, by this point everyone around here is like a zombie. August 23 is our last day of full operation and then back to weekends only, yay!!!

Cricket, thanks for the changes, cannot imagine any reason why you shouldn't hang with us!

Luna, I am lifting you up in prayer, hope nothing too serious, (and no I am not looking for any explanation.)

I pray everyone is having a good day!


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

Susan Mulno said:


> My day off, just relaxing, by this point everyone around here is like a zombie. August 23 is our last day of full operation and then back to weekends only, yay!!!
> 
> Cricket, thanks for the changes, cannot imagine any reason why you shouldn't hang with us!
> 
> ...


I am gonna love hanging around here.

Y'all have some seriously amazing talent! :biggrin:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I've been busy all day today. Haven't had a chance to do any painting today.:vs_sob: Tomorrow is going to be another busy day with the grandchildren but I'm hoping I'll get some painting in tomorrow afternoon. I have so many pictures in mind that I want to try. I just hate it when life gets in the way of my hobby.


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> I've been busy all day today. Haven't had a chance to do any painting today.:vs_sob: Tomorrow is going to be another busy day with the grandchildren but I'm hoping I'll get some painting in tomorrow afternoon. I have so many pictures in mind that I want to try. I just hate it when life gets in the way of my hobby.


100% agrees to this (life gets in the way of your hobbeh):thumb:


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Day late, and dollar short as usual :vs_smirk:

Cricket, I love the fun changes, and am glad u have adopted us. This bunch just makes you feel like you're at home. :wink:

Luna, girl, you will persevere I'm sure of it. :duel:

I battled a crazy headache all day, which is new, but not new. For the newcomers, I have had a constant headache for almost 8 years now. I recently started a different med, and I pretty much have a new life. With today as an exception, my headache sort of stays in the background, and leaves me be. 

Needless to say...no art was accomplished today :unhappy:


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

This is one of the friendliest forum communities I have ever had the joy to work with. 

I absolutely ADORE y'all! :vs_love:


----------

